# Sekonic (or any other) Light Meter Question for Landscape readings



## revup67 (Aug 11, 2012)

I recently read that the onboard light meter of your camera along with its histogram still are not as accurate as a Light Meter and can produce incorrect or slightly skewed factors hence my acquisition of the Sekonic L-358 Light Meter. I can't say enough great things about this device especially for determining accuracy in Aperture and Shutter in setting values in the camera's (M) Manual mode especially when using a strobe system - simply essential.

My question then may be for any seasoned Light Meter experts out there that shoot landscape scenes. I am aware I can change the Lumiscope on this device for outdoor use, however where does one take a light reading when shooting a mountain range as an example or any wide area to be photographed? I realize in some cases say with a baseball field you can walk to a particular point, get the light reading if you wanted and plug it in on your camera say for a particular object on the baseball field such as a dugout but what an inaccessible landscape? Or is the answer so simply as saying in the front of your camera? Thanks in advance


----------



## revup67 (Aug 11, 2012)

I may have found an answer to my own question and stumbled across this by accident just moments after posting..strange

if interested you can view this: http://www.sekonic.com/Classroom/Webinars/Measuring-and-Evaluating-Light-in-Landscape-Photography.aspx


----------

